# i CAN'T BE NICE ABOUT THIS NEW EBAY STUPIDITY



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2021)

Just noticed this new level of stupidity on Feebay.  While doing a category search the message "WE REMOVED SOME SEARCH RESULTS" appeared above the listings.  WHAT!!!!  How dumb is that????  What would give them the right to eliminate results from a search?  This is absolute lunacy.  A search engine that doesn't give you real search results.  A search engine that eliminates part of its findings!!!!  FEEBAY has gone absolutely stupid.


----------



## nhpharm (May 27, 2021)

Yeah...I wonder how they determine that.  As a seller it concerns me that my listings might be getting screened out due to some weird algorithm.  The only thing that would be nice is if they were able to screen out the folks that load their listings with key words that don't even remotely tie to their listing...when I search "titles and descriptions" for New Hampshire Bottle, I come up with a million bottle listings from some dealers who think it is clever to list every state in the body of their listing even if their bottle is from Indiana.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Yeah...I wonder how they determine that.  As a seller it concerns me that my listings might be getting screened out due to some weird algorithm.  The only thing that would be nice is if they were able to screen out the folks that load their listings with key words that don't even remotely tie to their listing...when I search "titles and descriptions" for New Hampshire Bottle, I come up with a million bottle listings from some dealers who think it is clever to list every state in the body of their listing even if their bottle is from Indiana.


I did a search for some Missouri bottles and it was actually eliminating Missouri bottles from its search...  a new low for the Feebay idiocracy of management.


----------



## yacorie (May 27, 2021)

Bruce - sent you some messages on Facebook


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Bruce - sent you some messages on Facebook


Sent you a reply


----------



## SKS.TUSC (May 27, 2021)

Anyone try Etsy? Only thing eBay has done right in the past decade was get rid of PayPal.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 27, 2021)

Words from a full time eBay reseller. eBay has been taking lots of stuff out hurting sellers and buyers. eBay has been overloaded with scammers, but is still the best and safest place to buy and sell. eBay got a new owner recently and he has been changing a boat load of stuff for the worse. I don’t think he has done 1 thing that I have liked.


----------



## nhpharm (May 27, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Anyone try Etsy? Only thing eBay has done right in the past decade was get rid of PayPal.


I buy a lot on Etsy but have never sold there.  eBay remains my go-to and will probably remain so unless the buyers start to disappear.


----------



## hemihampton (May 27, 2021)

I finally got used to using paypal on ebay after 10 years of forcing me to get used to it. Now they got rid of it & it's all screwed even worse now in my opinion. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I finally got used to using paypal on ebay after 10 years of forcing me to get used to it. Now they got rid of it & it's all screwed even worse now in my opinion. LEON.


I used PayPal tonight to pay for an auction win.


----------



## hemihampton (May 27, 2021)

Yeah, you  can pay with paypal but when you sell something that money don't go into paypal like it used to. now it's gotta go in your bank account & no longer instant, now you gotta wait days & wonder if & when you'll actually get paid. And now you gotta transfer money from your Bank account to your Paypal account just to have Money in there. Anybody on ebay & uses it regularly should already know all this? LEON.


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 28, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Just noticed this new level of stupidity on Feebay.  While doing a category search the message "WE REMOVED SOME SEARCH RESULTS" appeared above the listings.  WHAT!!!!  How dumb is that????  What would give them the right to eliminate results from a search?  This is absolute lunacy.  A search engine that doesn't give you real search results.  A search engine that eliminates part of its findings!!!!  FEEBAY has gone absolutely stupid.
> 
> View attachment 225786



I've been using "PicClick" to search eBay for quite a while now, much easier and faster to scan through the many listings, I don't think their search engine would do what eBay's site is doing now.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 28, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, you  can pay with paypal but when you sell something that money don't go into paypal like it used to. now it's gotta go in your bank account & no longer instant, now you gotta wait days & wonder if & when you'll actually get paid. And now you gotta transfer money from your Bank account to your Paypal account just to have Money in there. Anybody on ebay & uses it regularly should already know all this? LEON.


I never sell on feebay only purchase.


----------



## hemihampton (May 28, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I never sell on feebay only purchase.



So you got limited knowledge on how ebay actually works.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 28, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> So you got limited knowledge on how ebay actually works.


OUCH!!!!! What a put down.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 29, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, you  can pay with paypal but when you sell something that money don't go into paypal like it used to. now it's gotta go in your bank account & no longer instant, now you gotta wait days & wonder if & when you'll actually get paid. And now you gotta transfer money from your Bank account to your Paypal account just to have Money in there. Anybody on ebay & uses it regularly should already know all this? LEON.


I personally like them putting my money into my bank account. You can have eBay deliver your money every day or every week.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 30, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Just noticed this new level of stupidity on Feebay. While doing a category search the message "WE REMOVED SOME SEARCH RESULTS" appeared above the listings. WHAT!!!! How dumb is that???? What would give them the right to eliminate results from a search? This is absolute lunacy. A search engine that doesn't give you real search results. A search engine that eliminates part of its findings!!!! FEEBAY has gone absolutely stupid.
> 
> View attachment 225786



It gets worse than that! I had listed a 1899 leather Dr.’s bag- it’s just thick leather like all the rest on there. Punch in leather there! But I get special treatment there. Check it:

eBay
Your listing was removed: Animal products policy


Hello 
We had to remove your listing because it didn’t follow our Animal products policy. Products from endangered or protected species are not allowed and other wildlife products need to include specific information.
What activity didn't follow the policy
Because the item you listed may come from an endangered, threatened, or otherwise protected animal, you must include the species of this animal in your listing. We appreciate that you chose to utilize our site, but we must ask that you please not relist without including this information. If you do not know this information, please do not relist this item until such a time as that information is available.
What you need to do next
You can't relist items we've ended. Please ensure your current and future listings follow this policy.

What is the policy
- The following wildlife products are not allowed:
-- Items made from endangered or threatened species or species listed on CITES Appendix I
-- Items from an animal listed on CITES Appendix II offering international shipping
-- Ivory or bones from ivory producing animals
-- Items made from bears
-- Items made from marine mammals
-- Items made from protected turtles or tortoises
-- Items made from protected birds
-- Items made from domesticated cats or dogs
-- Items made from snake venom
- When listing items using animal parts, sellers must state the species of the non-endangered or non-threatened animal and follow US Fish & Wildlife regulations
- International shipping of animal products must follow all country laws
How this affects your account
Because you may not have been aware of this policy, we're sending this notice to educate you about it and ask that you follow this policy in the future.

- Listings that didn't follow this policy have been ended. 
- We have credited all associated fees except for payments processing fees and the final value fee for your listing(s). 

Listings that don't follow this policy in the future will be ended.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (May 30, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> It gets worse than that! I had listed a 1899 leather Dr.’s bag- it’s just thick leather like all the rest on there. Punch in leather there! But I get special treatment there. Check it:
> 
> eBay
> Your listing was removed: Animal products policy
> ...


What possible "logic" could they have used? Do they perhaps think that "Dr." is an endangered species and they don't want tanned scrotums from the species marketed on their site?


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 30, 2021)

willong said:


> What possible "logic" could they have used? Do they perhaps think that "Dr." is an endangered species and they don't want tanned scrotums from the species marketed on their site?


I'm sure it was an algorithm that did that, not a human.  These big sites aren't moderated by people much anymore, it's just computer programs removing stuff and half the time no one knows why they choose the things that they remove.  No idea what could have triggered the algorithm to remove a leather bag.  Maybe a reference to "snake oil" or some other unrelated animal word somewhere further down in the listing?


----------



## SKS.TUSC (May 30, 2021)

#Etsy


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (May 30, 2021)

I bet you can find TONS of other items that included none of this information still on eBay and not taken down.


----------



## butchndad (May 30, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Anyone try Etsy? Only thing eBay has done right in the past decade was get rid of PayPal.


from what i've seen (for what i collect) Estsy seems to be more expensive than eBay.  And i just used Paypal today


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> OUCH!!!!! What a put down.




Sorry Bruce, No Insult intended.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 31, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Just noticed this new level of stupidity on Feebay.  While doing a category search the message "WE REMOVED SOME SEARCH RESULTS" appeared above the listings.  WHAT!!!!  How dumb is that????  What would give them the right to eliminate results from a search?  This is absolute lunacy.  A search engine that doesn't give you real search results.  A search engine that eliminates part of its findings!!!!  FEEBAY has gone absolutely stupid.
> 
> View attachment 225786


Big brother they tell you what you need to know. Scary


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 31, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> I bet you can find TONS of other items that included none of this information still on eBay and not taken down.



Exactly. There are Dr bags, up the wazoo that don’t state any of this crap! I have to figure out what the cows maiden name, was, her education level and shoe size... who gave her all, in 1899: to become a beautiful and very well made drs bag- that smells like satans toilet- I gotta get this thing out of here! Lol! I’ve used so much professional $50 a bottle cat enzyme neutralizer, professional hospital spray, a bottle of aftershave- (now it smells like a tacky pimp bag.) baking soda, sunshine and fresh air, essential oil.... I don’t know what that dr did with his bag, but a 122 year old man purse can really be strong! Beautiful bag? It will probably outlast us all. So I’m wondering- which do ya think it was?  

Appendices 
I II III
FAUNA (ANIMALS)
PHYLUMCHORDATA
CLASSMAMMALIA
(MAMMALS)
ARTIODACTYLA
Antilocapridae
Pronghorns
Antilocapra americana (Only the population of Mexico is included in Appendix I. No other population is included in the Appendices.) 
Bovidae
Antelopes, cattle, duikers, gazelles, goats, sheep, etc.
Addax nasomaculatus 
Ammotragus lervia 
Antilope cervicapra (Nepal, Pakistan)
Bos gaurus (Excludes the domesticated form, which is referenced as Bos frontalis, and is not subject to the provisions of the Convention.) 
Bos mutus (Excludes the domesticated form, which is referenced as Bos grunniens, and is not subject to the provisions of the Convention.) 
Bos sauveli 
Boselaphus tragocamelus (Pakistan)
Bubalus arnee (Excludes the domesticated form, which is referenced as Bubalus bubalis and is not subject to the provisions of the Convention.) (Nepal)
Bubalus depressicornis 
Bubalus mindorensis 
Bubalus quarlesi 
Budorcas taxicolor 
Capra caucasica 
Capra falconeri 
Capra hircus aegagrus (Specimens of the domesticated form are not subject to the provisions of the Convention.) (Pakistan)
Capra sibirica (Pakistan)
Capricornis milneedwardsii 
Capricornis rubidus 
Capricornis sumatraensis 
Capricornis thar 
Cephalophus brookei 
Cephalophus dorsalis 
Cephalophus jentinki 
Cephalophus ogilbyi 
Cephalophus silvicultor 
Cephalophus zebra 
Damaliscus pygargus pygargus 
Gazella bennettii (Pakistan)
Gazella cuvieri 
Gazella dorcas (Algeria, Tunisia)
Gazella leptoceros 
Hippotragus niger variani 
Kobus leche 
Naemorhedus baileyi 
Naemorhedus caudatus 
Naemorhedus goral 
Naemorhedus griseus 
Nanger dama 
Oryx dammah 
Oryx leucoryx 
Ovis ammon 
Ovis arabica 
Ovis bochariensis 
Ovis canadensis (Only the population of Mexico; no other population is included in the Appendices.) 
Ovis collium 
Ovis cycloceros 
Ovis darwini 
Ovis gmelini (Only the population of Cyprus; no other population is included in the Appendices) 
Ovis hodgsoni 
Ovis jubata 
Ovis karelini 
Ovis nigrimontana 
Ovis polii 
Ovis punjabiensis 
Ovis severtzovi 
Ovis vignei 
Pantholops hodgsonii 
Philantomba monticola 
Pseudois nayaur (Pakistan)
Pseudoryx nghetinhensis 
Rupicapra pyrenaica ornata 
Saiga borealis (A zero export quota for wild specimens traded for commercial purposes) 
Saiga tatarica (A zero export quota for wild specimens traded for commercial purposes) 
Tetracerus quadricornis (Nepal)
Camelidae
Camels, guanacos, vicunas
Lama guanicoe 
Vicugna vicugna [Except the populations of: Argentina (the populations of the Provinces of Jujuy, Catamarca and Salta, and the semi-captive populations of the Provinces of Jujuy, Salta, Catamarca, La Rioja and San Juan), Chile (populations of the region of Tarapacá and of the region of Arica and Parinacota), Ecuador (the whole population), Peru (the whole population) and the Plurinational State of Bolivia (the whole population), which are included in Appendix II] 
Vicugna vicugna 1 [Only the populations of Argentina (the populations of the Provinces of Jujuy, Catamarca and Salta, and the semi-captive populations of the Provinces of Jujuy, Salta, Catamarca, La Rioja and San Juan), Chile (populations of the region of Tarapacá and of the region of Arica and Parinacota), Ecuador (the whole


----------



## 102viadeluna (Jun 1, 2021)

Are you sick and tired of folks listing antique bottles in the wrong date/type category?
I found out why so many sellers from Great Britain are listing whiskey bottles, etc that were made yesterday in "Antique Bottle" listings, and it's completely E-Bay's fault. 
The reason can be found in the 5th message in the link below!









						Post in the wrong category
					

E-Bay has completely lost control in the category of "Bottles"! The Pre-1900 Antique Bottles category  has been flooded and I mean flooded recently with Modern Day Post- 2020 liquor bottles from Great Britain! These bottles usually sell for 1-5 dollars and then add-on shipping charges from...




					community.ebay.com


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 1, 2021)

Someone should really make a centralized online bottle marketplace. Like eBay, but exclusively for bottles. Maybe fund it by having each listing cost between 1 and 5 dollars or something so there's nobody listing scams or clorox bottles they want a grand for. Limited if any % of sales go to the website owner. FOHBC or someone should put one together, it would be to the benefit of everybody


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 1, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Someone should really make a centralized online bottle marketplace. Like eBay, but exclusively for bottles. Maybe fund it by having each listing cost between 1 and 5 dollars or something so there's nobody listing scams or clorox bottles they want a grand for. Limited if any % of sales go to the website owner. FOHBC or someone should put one together, it would be to the benefit of everybody


I can't even imagine where to start on such a project.  It is greatly needed for all kinds of collectibles.  FeeBay is its own worst enemy.  Their main interest is competing with Amazon and such.  I'm sure the auctions a big bother for them.


----------



## beckyreedde (Jun 2, 2021)

Eliminating listings. I listed a dog fence for a car. My listing was canceled because the algorithm thought I was selling my dog. Honestly, the thought crossed my mind... LOL. I challenged it and it was allowed. Never did sell it though. I gave it to the auto mechanic. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## olivegreen (Jun 2, 2021)

Never assume big corporations with tons of money and highly-paid staff make intelligent decisions...  Actually the search change is not new at eBay...it happened back in 2012 when they dropped wildcard searching  (see this page) This is the same company that created an affiliate program that allowed users to rip them off for millions before they noticed. And the same company where rogue employees were convicted of harassing a website that criticized them.. (https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=ebay+employees+convicted+of+harassment&ia=web)

but hey, many of us still shop there for the stuff that turns up for decent prices


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 2, 2021)

It is an algorithm based on what you search for, clicked on, and most important put in your watch list. Search on "cobalt blue bottles" a lot and that is what you will get. Like FB algorithms it is designed to "keep you engaged". Even my iTunes tries to pick what I like based on what I have played in the past. They all do it. Sadly you will have to get used to it.


----------



## relic rescuer (Jun 2, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Anyone try Etsy? Only thing eBay has done right in the past decade was get rid of PayPal.


No they didn't, I use it on there all the time.


----------



## GeorgePMR (Jun 3, 2021)

Fb Marketplace was my alternative but yea I stopped selling there myself.  What a drag.  Besides lets talk about paying taxes on USED items that have already been taxed, got a 1099 off ebay last year for all used pinball parts wawa


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 3, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Someone should really make a centralized online bottle marketplace. Like eBay, but exclusively for bottles. Maybe fund it by having each listing cost between 1 and 5 dollars or something so there's nobody listing scams or clorox bottles they want a grand for. Limited if any % of sales go to the website owner. FOHBC or someone should put one together, it would be to the benefit of everybody



Oh, would that be so kewl! I think you have the idea... you sound like the next Jeff Bezos. Your gonna need a bigger piggy bank, if u act on that. Your going to kick yourself if u don’t! I think we all would be your best customers! Kovels does their thing, but u have to wade thru so much other  to find your bottle! Doilies and such.... You got your knickknacks and Your brick and brac... your kewpie dolls... your stamp collections... better bring hip waders! Just bottles! Do u include cans and stoneware?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 3, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> No they didn't, I use it on there all the time.



I have a few of my paintings over there but don’t even check them... ever! It just seems like they don’t really have the traffic there. I did just realist my stinky dr bag. It’s listed as a short horn American cow of the 1800’s, with blue eyes and a club foot.... btw, I love the name u fly by! Pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie (Jun 3, 2021)

GeorgePMR said:


> Fb Marketplace was my alternative but yea I stopped selling there myself.  What a drag.  Besides lets talk about paying taxes on USED items that have already been taxed, got a 1099 off ebay last year for all used pinball parts wawa



isn’t it 20k sales value for eBay to give a 1099k?


----------



## cor3y7 (Jun 3, 2021)

yacorie said:


> isn’t it 20k sales value for eBay to give a 1099k?



Historically, it has been. That is set to change in 2022, as a part of the stimulus bill specified that payment processors (like PayPal) now must issue 1099s after only a handful of transactions (versus 200 in the past) and/or $600 (versus $20,000 in the past).

https://www.doctorofcredit.com/stim...to-report-earnings-of-600-on-1099-k-tax-form/

Technically, you were always supposed to be paying taxes on these things whether you were issued a 1099 or not... the new legislation just makes it more likely that people will pay the taxes since they will be much more likely to be issues a 1099 tax form.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 3, 2021)

GeorgePMR said:


> Fb Marketplace was my alternative but yea I stopped selling there myself.  What a drag.  Besides lets talk about paying taxes on USED items that have already been taxed, got a 1099 off ebay last year for all used pinball parts wawa


Do you have a 56V power supplies for a pinball machines?


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 3, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I have a few of my paintings over there but don’t even check them... ever! It just seems like they don’t really have the traffic there. I did just realist my stinky dr bag. It’s listed as a short horn American cow of the 1800’s, with blue eyes and a club foot.... btw, I love the name u fly by! Pretty cool.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My browser and software doesn't allow tracking so if someone like myself is browsing your items you would never know it.  I even block all cookies.  If the web site won't let me access without cookies I don't need anything they have to offer.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 3, 2021)

cor3y721 said:


> Historically, it has been. That is set to change in 2022, as a part of the stimulus bill specified that payment processors (like PayPal) now must issue 1099s after only a handful of transactions (versus 200 in the past) and/or $600 (versus $20,000 in the past).
> 
> https://www.doctorofcredit.com/stim...to-report-earnings-of-600-on-1099-k-tax-form/
> 
> Technically, you were always supposed to be paying taxes on these things whether you were issued a 1099 or not... the new legislation just makes it more likely that people will pay the taxes since they will be much more likely to be issues a 1099 tax form.


All that STIMULUS money has to come from somewhere.


----------



## yacorie (Jun 4, 2021)

cor3y721 said:


> Historically, it has been. That is set to change in 2022, as a part of the stimulus bill specified that payment processors (like PayPal) now must issue 1099s after only a handful of transactions (versus 200 in the past) and/or $600 (versus $20,000 in the past).
> 
> https://www.doctorofcredit.com/stim...to-report-earnings-of-600-on-1099-k-tax-form/
> 
> Technically, you were always supposed to be paying taxes on these things whether you were issued a 1099 or not... the new legislation just makes it more likely that people will pay the taxes since they will be much more likely to be issues a 1099 tax form.



well the IRS considers online “yard sales” to be tax free if you’re selling used household goods that you paid for and used.  Collectibles get hammered - not sure how they consider other items


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jun 5, 2021)

yacorie said:


> well the IRS considers online “yard sales” to be tax free if you’re selling used household goods that you paid for and used.  Collectibles get hammered - not sure how they consider other items


There's gotta be a loophole! Use to be I thought anything around a couple thousand was considered a "Hobby", and not a business type situation where u had to pay taxes.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 6, 2021)

beckyreedde said:


> Eliminating listings. I listed a dog fence for a car. My listing was canceled because the algorithm thought I was selling my dog. Honestly, the thought crossed my mind... LOL. I challenged it and it was allowed. Never did sell it though. I gave it to the auto mechanic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk



Sold the dog or the fence to the mechanic? Just kidding! But understood. (Coming from someone who owns an exotic cat cattery). I like a good dog with brains but you have to wade thru about 100 to find 1.... I don’t have a dog but would spoil the right one. Still wading...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyreedde (Jun 7, 2021)

I really gave it to him. The fence,, not the dog! He was thrilled. 

My dog is pretty smart. I've had many dogs over the years and she's holding her own! 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------

